# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Humaan Papilloma Virus (HPV) - Artikel

## Sylvia93

Op aarde is er oneindig veel variatie van leven aanwezig. Er zijn niet alleen mensen, maar ook dieren, planten, micro-organismen en zo ook de papillomavirussen. Zonder deze diversiteiten van leven zou er geen sprake kunnen zijn van een bestaan. Iedere levensvorm heeft zijn sociale kanten. In contact komen met elkaar maakt het leven op deze wereld en het voortbestaan ervan mogelijk.

*Wat is een HPV virus?*
HPV is de afkorting van humaan papillomavirus. Een virus is een klein micro organisme dat ziekte veroorzaakt. Humaan papillomavirussen kunnen abnormale celgroei van huid en slijmvliezen teweegbrengen. HPVs zijn dus de verwekkers van wratten. De soort wrat die ontstaat hangt af met welk type u besmet raakt. Er zijn verschillende typen HPVs. Ze worden in 4 groepen verdeeld en alle HPV Typen hebben ook een eigen nummer op volgorde van ontdekking, beginnend met nr1.

*Groepen HPV*

* Cutane (= huid ) laag risico HPV-typen
* Cutane (= huid ) hoog risico HPV-typen


* Mucosale (= slijmvlies ) laag risico HPV-typen
* Mucosale (= slijmvlies ) hoog risico HPV-typen


In tegenstelling tot infecties met een laag-risico HPV is er bij een hoog-risico HPV een verhoogde kans op het ontstaan van kanker. Voorbeeld: HPV Type 16 en HPV Type 18 kunnen baarmoederhalskanker veroorzaken.
*
SOA door HPV.*
Wratten zijn welbekend en besmettelijk maar op zich volstrekt goedaardig. Iedereen komt in aanraking met cutane en muscosale HPV typen. Cutane wratten komen heel vaak voor bij kinderen tussen 5 en 15 jaar op de handrug, vingers en nagelriemen. Volwassenen die als kind wratten hebben gehad zullen later geen last meer hebben van wratten, omdat ze een immuniteit tegen het virus hebben opgebouwd. Patiënten of mensen met een lage weerstand vergroten terug de kans op besmetting. Momenteel zijn er meer dan 100 verschillende HPV typen bekend. Sommige verhogen de kans op kanker en anderen worden gezien als seksueel overdraagbare aandoening (SOA) of met andere woorden, een geslachtziekte.

*SOA of seksueel overdraagbare aandoening.*
Er zijn reeds 30 HPV typen die gezien worden als SOA. Sommigen veroorzaken genitale wratten, tumoren en baarmoederhalskanker. Een deel van de infectie wordt genitaal via hand en mond overgebracht. De meeste mensen hebben er geen last van, maar besmetten wel andere mensen. Elk jaar overlijden er een kwart miljoen vrouwen aan baarmoederhalskanker. Condooms bieden geen bescherming tegen HPV. Risico op baarmoederhalskanker kan beperkt worden door deel te nemen aan het bevolkingsonderzoek.

*Soorten infecties
*
_Residentieel_
Het virus is aanwezig maar het doet niks. Het zit daar in de kern, los van het menselijk DNA en kan daar jaren zitten voordat het actief wordt.
_
Episomaal_
Bij een episomale infectie is het HPV- DNA wel actief. Dit is macroscopisch zichtbaar als een wrat.

_Geïntegreerd_
De gevaarlijkste variant. Hierbij heeft een met HPV geïnfecteerde basaalcel, het virus-DNA in zijn eigen genoom gebouwd. Dit is echter ook nadelig voor het virus, want omdat het HPV- DNA in het genoom van de cel zit, kan de cel nu geen virusdeeltjes meer produceren. Dit kan nu gemakkelijk verder uitgroeien tot een tumor

_Bron: www.mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl_

----------

